# Is this it?



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

With the snow and the cold pushing through are the birds gonna ride right through nodak and not stop? or will they stick around around long enough to get a few days at them?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

35 MPH North winds don't help very much, but at least most of the water is still open...at least for a few more days. Temps look to be dropping quite a bit the next couple days.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Birds were moving nonstop this morning. From about 7:30 to 8:00 the birds came down but after that it was string after string going south.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If I was a waterfowl hunter this would be the week that I would have been waiting for but it is certainly strange that it hasn't come until the middle of November.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Birds were flying high all morning! It's going to get cold tonight and these footprints will be dust in the wind...

[siteimg]2923[/siteimg]


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Is that what they call a "bigfoot?"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yehti, sasquatsch, it goes by many names!!!!! :lol:


----------



## iron ranger (Oct 13, 2005)

What do the Dakota's hold for the weekend we are planning on be out ther on friday and staying till Monday. the forecast looks to be warming up a bit over the weekend but cool mornings.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Find big water, it looks like everything else will be froze solid with the forcast I'm seeing.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Youzer, it got cold last night and is suppose to repeat again tonight so yes, only the big water will be holding birds and that might be in jeopardy.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

All the ducks are starting to come in my area in SD and deer huntings starting. I wont have enough time to go and shoot them since i have school on the weekdays.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

6* lastnight in Bismarck! :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

8* in Valley City this morning. Last three days birds pouring south on a strong north wind. Ice on the small water, dusting of snow, not a bird in the air this morning. Pheasant time!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm afraid the fat lady is singing. Oh how I wanted one more weekend. 
Damn was it cold this morning.

I'm with Dick. Roosters in the cattails. I suppose I should try and shoot at least one pheasant this fall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

6 inches or so here yesterday.....clear and 5 below this morning.


----------



## bisonhunter08 (Nov 13, 2005)

This morning was cold! Alice, ND is now mostly froze except large water in the middle, about a half inch around the edges. Lots of ducks (1500-2000) sitting in the open water towards the south side of pond. Nothing moved to the fields. Imagine they will all move out with the northwest wind. Has anyone been around Lakota and Michigan, do they still have any migrators sticking around? Let me know. Good Hunting.

__
:sniper: <' )
) (^^^^^^\\
(__)_)_)__///


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Thought for sure I would cash in on some birds on the big water south of Alice this morning. Nothing going even the biggest water was 75 percent frozen and freezing fast -- not a bird around either flying or sitting. Tonight the weather will freeze the last of that area


----------



## bisonhunter08 (Nov 13, 2005)

This morning was cold! Alice, ND has mostly froze over leaving one large hole towards the south end of the pond and about a 1/2 inch of ice around the edges. Lots of Ducks (1500-2000) holding in the openings. Ducks held in the pond all morning, few went to the fields. Most of them will move out today and tonight with the expected cold weather. Has anyone been up around Lakota or Michigan, is there any migrators left up there? Or is this it? Let me know. Good Hunitng

......................__
:sniper: <' )
......................) (________
.....................(___)))>\\\\>\
......................\______////>/


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

A buddy of mine was out today around the michigan, lakota, Devils Lake area and saw maybe 30 geese and 10 ducks total. I hope this isn't the end, but it doesn't look good. I really don't want to wait until feb-march to shoot geese again. :eyeroll: Just want one more decent shoot.


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

im hoping that some way... some how.. they havent all flown south, i havent caught a break all year and I'm hoping that i will this time... pretty crappy when you can count the number of mallards you shot in one hand and you need to take you shoes off and your buddies hands to count the number of days you hunted in a year... i guess it just wasnt my year... it was just too hard to adjust to hunting up here compaired to what i am use to... next year is another year and maybe things will turn around. Knowing my luck the bird will all catch that flu and we wont even be able to hunt them next year... lets just hope for the best and keep the decoys out


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

> pretty crappy when you can count the number of mallards you shot in one hand and you need to take you shoes off and your buddies hands to count the number of days you hunted in a year.


Wow, that is pretty bad. Hopefully you got into some goose hunting. Just keep thinking that there is only 4 more months until snow goose season.


----------

